# Advice needed, trestle for slope?



## scolba (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi folks

I am in need of some advice. I am building the first phase of a layout in the next couple of weeks. Attached is a pic from scarm. It's a front yard layout with min 10' curves, and is an over under loop, with hookup to the backyard. The part on the left where it goes into the blue boundary is where it goes up onto the front porch. 

The issue I am having is how to exit the front side of the porch and slope the track down towards ground level (about 14" from the porch floor to ground). I would like to use trestle bents as I like the look but I'm not sure if they can be used for that purpose. In my searching they seem to be used to bridge a gap with level track between two high spots. So if they don't work for an angled track, are there other good options that will look kind of prototypical? Or if trestle can be used, is there a way to secure it to the track so it's secure and won't tip?

I'd appreciate any advice on the matter! Thanks!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

My railroad has an 8 foot long trestle with a 3 1/2 percent slope. The foundation consists of 8 x 16 x 2 inch pavers buried on edge with the 16 edge exposed. The bottoms of the bents are glued to the pavers with construction glue. The trestle has been in place for about 14 years.


----------



## scolba (Mar 23, 2019)

Oh cool. That's reassuring, thanks! Do you by any chance have pics of that easily available? 

Thanks!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I made my trestle wider at the top to let my track slide with expansion. Didn't look prototypical, but the track did move and didn't kink.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Start by buying a digital level that has percentage of grade feature. With my trestle I put in the cut down pavers and leveled as much as possible then custom cut the feet of each bent to obtain the grade (2%) that I wanted. Bents are placed 9" on center so I could cut connecting "girders" in large batches. Pictures should be in my story Beginners site in SouthWest Arizona, unless this site dumped them. Have fun


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Been so long since I posted I forgot the name :-( A Beginner's Site in Southern Arizona Really need to update that thread.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

fyrekop said:


> Been so long since I posted I forgot the name :-( A Beginner's Site in Southern Arizona Really need to update that thread.





I saved my thread as a Bookmark
Good to see you're still active.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Scoiba,


Trestles were used to connect two points of track, regardless of difference of height. Most look like they connect two level points since the grade is usually less than 1% so you do not notice a difference.


In the rockies there were many trestles that were built with a slope to them.  If it bothers you, you can put a bridge in the middle of the trestle which was also common.


Hope this helps.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i did an inclined trestle of 12 foot length.











the buildlog is over there:

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/21015/a-trestle-bridge?page=1


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

scolba;

These two photos show a trestle on the late Otto Hartenstein's layout. It had a gentle slope with about a six inch drop.


















Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

We have 45' of trestle with over 110 bents. All cut from ceder fencing. The legs are buried in 2 - 4" of screenings. The rise is from ground level to 14". About 3 1/2% grade. Here is a link to a video our daughter took about 3 years ago.
https://www.facebook.com/evans.violet/videos/1077868048932705/

It can be done!!!!


----------



## scolba (Mar 23, 2019)

Excellent, guys! Thank you all so much for the information! The pics and vid will all be very helpful moving forward!

Sorry it took me so long to reply. We have been on vacation where i got to go a little train crazy.  We drove the blue ridge parkway, but also got to the Virginia Museum of Transportation as well as Cass, WV. It was awesome, but kept me away from here for a while. 

The wife tried to catch my excitement at seeing 611 in person. Lol...yeah we are goofballs.

Thanks again!


----------

